# garage bluprints/plans



## BeaverPilot (Jan 2, 2003)

I am looking for some plans for building a simple garage 24x30 , or if anybody has the software to design plans out there give me a shout. 
thanks


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

If I were you I would goto the closest Menards. The project planner program will let you disign what you want and tell you how much it will cost.
don't know about north but pretty sure that there is one in Gaylord.


----------

